

Will the NSA use smart power grid to spy? - firemedicpro
http://www.cbc.ca/news/technology/story/2010/02/09/smart-grid-electricity.html

======
patrickmclaren
It is already possible to introspect a _little_ on the grid: See
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Power_analysis](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Power_analysis).

